# Lobster Quest: Episode 1 (Heavenly Harvest)



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I took the Luff Monkey out for a "lobster-only" trip recently. We ended up with 11 nice shovelnose and a good-sized (4.5 lb) spiney. (see attachment) 

Anna reported that it was quite commical watching me wrestle the spiney on the bottom. All those years as a wrestling coach are finally paying off!

Although we were only carring pole spears for protection, we could not help ourselves and shot three nice (Gulf) flounder and a couple of red snapper. I did not see any signs of oil and everything was very tasty.

Looking forward to hitting some natural bottom spots this weekend to look for more bugs. I could use another butt-whippin’!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That cool! My dive buddies lost a couple of those on some live bottom in the last couple of weeks.....guess they weren't on the wrestling team!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

yummy sounds like fun!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*...Must have been on ....*

...One of my ol' spots !!! 
Nicely done!! I like those big spineys....


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang nice job!!! I have never caught/wrestled a lobster...what is the depth range and structure that tends to hold these critters??


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

marmidor said:


> Dang nice job!!! I have never caught/wrestled a lobster...what is the depth range and structure that tends to hold these critters??


I'm just a newbie when it comes to hunting spinys, so I'll let the experts give you the more useful tips. I plan to look for them under rock ledges on natural bottom sites at depths in the 90'+ range. 

Since few people dive "The Edge", I plan to dive it a few times in the coming months to see if spinys inhabit deeper water (180'-250').

I found the fellow in the picture on a public debris site in about 90' of water.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They used to be a whole lot more plentiful around here but Hurricane Opal in 95 set us light years back. You can catch them in any depth of water you just have to find them first. Good rocky ledges and natural bottom is the place to find them and they are on the edge and deeper also.


----------



## jpsully (Apr 21, 2009)

How do you plan to dive on the edge beyond 150 feet and look for lobster? Seems like that would be like a one minute dive.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

jpsully said:


> How do you plan to dive on the edge beyond 150 feet and look for lobster? Seems like that would be like a one minute dive.


 'Stackum Has one of those fancy Rebreathers!:notworthy:
I acually dove with him on a spot near the edge in 200' of water this summer. I think most of us in the group had about 15-20 minutes of bottom time, even diving open circuit.
Cool dive, but I didn't see any Of the Giant Lobsters I thought would be there. Gotta be out there somewhere though!:yes:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*The Edge*



jpsully said:


> How do you plan to dive on the edge beyond 150 feet and look for lobster? Seems like that would be like a one minute dive.


Most of our dives over 150' are sightseeing excursions. I doubt we would actually chase lobster or spear fish on the Edge. However, we enjoy filming the deep spots when we can. FireFish is a real pro. We just dabble.

Our bottom time at 150' with a closed circuit rebreather on trimix is about 30 minutes with no deco. After that we usually end up with one minute of deco for each minute of extra bottom time. As with open curcuit gear, most of our rebreather dives over 150' include deco stops.


----------



## jpsully (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for that info. We normally do not go any deeper than about 140 feet for around 15 minutes of bottom time. I always wanted to dive the edge since I fish out there some times. We are always looking for bigger fish. And one of my personal goals is to catch one spiny lobster before I retire from diving. I found one really nice one last year but it had eggs so that really stunk. I do not plan on investing in a rebreather so I will stay on the top end of 150 feet.

I checked out some of the videos on the firefish site. Those are awesome. Great web site too.


----------

